# Infusing oil with herbs...



## Soapsugoii (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, I just made some lovely lavender infused coconut oil. Now... what do I do with all the lavender buds I drained out of the oil? They aren't beautiful at all, anymore. Would they be worth mixing into the soap as an additive, or should I use newly dried buds for that?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 25, 2011)

You can mix them into soap, but over time they will brown and look like mice poops. Ask me how I know....


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 25, 2011)

lol! So, basically I can use the herbs I infuse the oil with to later mix back into the finished soap? That would save me some money!  

Also, since I'm doing CPHP, do you think it would be better to infuse the base oil, or only infuse the oil I use to superfat? I superfat at 20%, so it would be a considerable amount of oil.


----------



## maya (Aug 27, 2011)

i compost the herbs left over when i infuse. both for soap and for other items like tinctures. all the good stuff is out of them.


----------



## carebear (Aug 27, 2011)

I never compost oily stuff - does it work out ok?


----------



## maya (Aug 27, 2011)

i am the worlds laziest composter. really. it works out really well if i just leave it all alone. material left over (marc) from infused oils, tinctures, etc. have always composted well.

the have alcohol or oil left in them.


----------

